# Methyltrienolone (oral tren)



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

Has anyone tried this and what did you think ?

Would also like some info on doseage etc.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

very potent, very harsh on the liver, appetite suffered hugely, aggresion was more apparent.

and yes, il use it again. ran a dose of 3.75mg/day for under 3 weeks and already PBs were being equalled.

full read up on.....

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=199853


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

Cheers Pete.

Great link. I think I'll leave this compound alone for now though.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm running it at the moment at 2.5mg ED. I've only been on it for 4 days, so no news yet


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

big, next run will be starting in 2 weeks time, teaming it up with some high dose test and insulin. see if we can compare notes then........


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Sure thing dude. I'm running it with "about" a gram of prop/week. I am starting a fair bit off my PBs at the moment as I've been "reasonably" clean for the past 2 months. So it will be interesting to see if I can get back and/or surpass them within the 4 weeks of the cycle 

How much test are you using?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

no i do not advocate the doses, but it will be the heaviest ive ever ran. its only for 1 month, but 3g/week combined with 5mg of methyltrienolone/day. slin for training days, but its likely il be training upto 8 times a week


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I'd love to know the results of that, sounds like a nice cycle. Keep us updated 

Are you planning on coming off after the month, or will you be switching to something else?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

switching across, taking all test out of the equation, having an anabolic cycle then (tren+masteron) for 6 weeks, then test/tren/masteron for a further 6 weeks.

all the comps ive entered for are close together, and they end 25th november, then il be off til way after christmas. having some down time, just maintain with IGF if all goes well


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pete, which anabolic/anabolics are you going to run?


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

fcuk me! 3g of test!

fcuk me!!!!!!!

sounds nice though pete keep us posted on your pb's mate and you big!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Can i ask, how come you not using the injectable tren? what the difference?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Pete, which anabolic/anabolics are you going to run?


hacks, it will either be primo+inj winny or tren/masteron. i know the second option isnt exactly 'anabolic' in the sense, but its non-aromatase, which is the main objective for me


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Can i ask, how come you not using the injectable tren? what the difference?


the differance is how well they work, methylated tren is far far more bio available (but also very toxic) 1mg of methyltren they say is the equivilant of 100mg of tren acetate


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

damn! thanks for that info!


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

**** me pete 3gram test where do you stick it all?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

lol, il find somewhere for it all


----------



## 1st cycle over (Jul 15, 2009)

I know this is an old post but is the only one i can find details on about methyl trienolone and reply to as i'm a new user?... anyone heard of a compound MT-PM(1mg Methl-Trien,100mg Test Prop,100mg Drostanolone Prop) wondering if anyone else has used this compound and any feedback?...

if no to the compound then any feedback on methyl trienolone injectable

?.... Hope you can help.


----------



## zan1988 (Feb 7, 2012)

i have one question ..im from Croatia


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

zan1988 said:


> i have one question ..im from Croatia and i dont know where to buy that stuff...little help please....


If you want more than just one post, edit your post and stop asking for sources.

Never mind I did it for you.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Any1 actually used this lately? Might be a good ideas to use as a kicker for 3/4 weeks for a trentest cycle.


----------



## zan1988 (Feb 7, 2012)

ok,sry im not good in forums,,would you please send me in inbox for more info..


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

zan1988 said:


> ok,sry im not good in forums,,would you please send me in inbox for more info..


No, we can't do that either. No source posting in public or through PM is allowed.


----------



## zan1988 (Feb 7, 2012)

sry my bad againg..wolud you send me in PM where to order sutff like that..tnx a lot


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

zan1988 said:


> sry my bad againg..wolud you send me in PM where to order sutff like that..tnx a lot


The post above tells you that you can not ask for sources openly in the forum, or via PM.

Just go ahead and ask one more time so I can ban you and be done with the repetitive questions.


----------



## zan1988 (Feb 7, 2012)

listen to me you dumb fet fck...im not good in english,and i wont to send you PM i cnt i dont know why...


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

zan1988 said:


> listen to me you dumb fet fck...im not good in english,and i wont to send you PM i cnt i dont know why...


 :lol: See you later mate :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

zan1988 said:


> listen to me you dumb fet fck...im not good in english,and i wont to send you PM i cnt i dont know why...


Wow, you break the rules, then do it again, then do it again for the 3rd time, then you insult me and that is against the rules as well.

I will give you more patience than you gave me, and I accept the fact that you cant read, suck at the English language, and are quite abrasive.

What is the problem?

You didn't get hugged enough as a child?

You can not PM till you get 100 posts, and have been here for a bit.

This forum is for information only, not to source illegal gear, that would put us in a compromised position, and liable.

So, please do not ask for sources anymore, and please do not insult others.

Have some fun here and just try to relax pal.


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

the patience of a saint ^^


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Captain-splooge said:


> the patience of a saint ^^


I am working on it.

Actually today was a rough one.

I had to re-test for my cert at work and this is done every 3 years.

Re-testing is only one week a month for everyone.

I go into the room, get my test, and while taking the test a guy with 2 hearing aids (a tester) is talking to a guy probably 10 feet away and very loud.

Another tester that does the grading is talking to 2 people in line getting graded.

It was so distracting that I got irritated.

The irritation stopped my concentration.

So, I walked up to the guy next to the other one talking and said, "is this not a library setting?"

Dude points to my ear plugs.

Then I kind of lost it by saying "I felt disrespected, and now feel irritation".

I asked the guy to step out side and carry on with his conversation as to not disrupt the testing environment.

Those guys should know better.

I did pass but in the end was worried I might not.

I come back to my desk thinking I need to relax and calm down and got hit with the post above.

I told myself I will have more patience then I wrote above.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

we still love you hacks man


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

tprice said:


> we still love you hacks man


Thanks man, reps for that..

I kind of needed that.

Last two days have been rough.

I feel like I am surrounded by incompetence, and instead of getting upset, I need to just accept that things are the way they are and I have no way of changing that.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

i tried to leave you a visitor message but couldnt...

it was...

sorry to hear youve had a sh1t day mate, chin up bud, we all love ya and appreciate your efforts on the forum. as for the patience with the chap above, thats what makes us decent human beings. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

tprice said:


> i tried to leave you a visitor message but couldnt...
> 
> it was...
> 
> sorry to hear youve had a sh1t day mate, chin up bud, we all love ya and appreciate your efforts on the forum. as for the patience with the chap above, thats what makes us decent human beings. xxxxxxxxxxx


Thanks boss.

I disabled my visitor messages.

I did that because it was just a bunch of questions and that was just too much:lol:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Wow, you break the rules, then do it again, then do it again for the 3rd time, then you insult me and that is against the rules as well.
> 
> I will give you more patience than you gave me, and I accept the fact that you cant read, suck at the English language, and are quite abrasive.
> 
> ...


I say ban the cnut...No way i would let him speak to me like that

Fair play to you Hackskii, you are a better man than me! lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hotdog147 said:


> I say ban the cnut...No way i would let him speak to me like that
> 
> Fair play to you Hackskii, you are a better man than me! lol


I thought about it really.

But I am learning patience so I forced myself to not react. :lol:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

hackskii said:


> I thought about it really.
> 
> But I am learning patience so I forced myself to not react. :lol:


I still say..... :ban:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

what a rude cnut, i negged the fooker, no need for comments like that


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ive never negged anyone...How do I do it?!!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Ive never negged anyone...How do I do it?!!


click the little star thing bottom left of post and it pops up in a box,.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Breeny said:


> click the little star thing bottom left of post and it pops up in a box,.


Nice one!!.....Done


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Back to methyl tren, I do short (6 week) cycles, and I'm a big fan of "rip blends". I noticed recently that ROHM do one ("MTPM") that's a bit odd (like quite a few of their mixed products).

It contains methyl tren instead of tren ace. At first, it sounded a bit daft, but then I realised that it will leave more space for test and mast in the oil without the oil being saturated and stuff falling out of solution. Each ml has 100mg of test prop, 100mg of mast prop (more than most rip blends), plus 1mg of methyl tren.

Has anyone used this? Were the sides worse than with tren ace? And what is the half life of methyl tren, compared to tren with an acetate ester?

I usually do every other day injections with a rip blend, but even with an acetate ester, I can feel the tren levels ramping up and down. With just a methyl at the 17a position, and no ester to make it lypophilic, I'm worried it will have a very short half-life like test suspension.

(I'm not too worried about liver toxicity from methyl trienelone injectible, because your liver is a lot less interested about stuff already in your blood. But methylating something already androgenic like test or tren makes them very androgenic)

On the subject of tren ace, I wish someone would manufacture tren prop, or even tren with a butylate (4 carbon) ester. Every-other-day injections with a butyrate ester would keep blood levels a bit more constant, and it would still have cleared a week after your last shot.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I think the oral would probably be more effective than the injectable version.

Winny using only one example, dbol the other, both orals seem to work better.

Stressing the liver is said to elevate IGF-1.

Just IMO though.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Well, I think the oral would probably be more effective than the injectable version.
> 
> Winny using only one example, dbol the other, both orals seem to work better.
> 
> ...


Good point


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

indeed it would but the injectable works well too. the strength gains are instant so be careful and mabye stop and have a think when you are pulling 20% more than the previous week for reps.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

What a rude man!

Hacks you should have dropped a ban on his ass!!! Good takedown though!

This thread has got me interested in this stuff so that's a plus.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think it was Tiny tom that did a cycle of this and he was looking to get some mass.

Look how little the dose is for results?

SteamRod is correct, any gear that ramps strength up super fast is gonna have some problems if you are not sticking to your schedule/routine.

Muscle can build much faster than connective tissue, you could literally tear stuff loose from rapid strength gains and ego lifting.

Tore a bicep on gear, went above my genetic potential in a lift too.

Best lift ever at 43 than at any other age in my life then tore a bicep doing bench.

Shoulder injuries are common anyway.

Connective tissue can take 12 weeks or longer to heal.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I thought about it really.
> 
> But I am learning patience so I forced myself to not react. :lol:


I understand where you were coming from there hacks and why you didn't want to rise to the bait... fair play to you for taking something positive from an otherwise negative experience.

I've banned him though because I feel he needs to understand the concept of cause and effect and how it applies to improper behaviour.

He's now on a long holiday.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> I understand where you were coming from there hacks and why you didn't want to rise to the bait... fair play to you for taking something positive from an otherwise negative experience.
> 
> I've banned him though because I feel he needs to understand the concept of cause and effect and how it applies to improper behaviour.
> 
> He's now on a long holiday.


Nice one!!


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Can anyone name all the labs they know of currently that produce oral tren?

I only know of one currently due to google search which is genza but any1 know any others?

Many thanks


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Wildcat do one, called Methtestab 25


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm not sure if this will help, but Powermyself sell "PHF Trenavar" http://www.powermyself.com/product/PHF_Trenavar_%2860_tabs_x_15mg%29_PHF-05


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Dux said:


> Wildcat do one, called Methtestab 25


thats not methyltren thats methyl test.

zenik, prochem and rohm all do the injectable version. if you want to take it orally then just dose it under your tongue.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

SteamRod said:


> thats not methyltren thats methyl test.
> 
> zenik, prochem and rohm all do the injectable version. if you want to take it orally then just dose it under your tongue.


Dose it under ure Tongue lol? U sure that would work its oil based aswell isn't it not water. Might aswell just shoot it in the ass then


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Right im confused....I read before Methyltrienolone is not actually Tren??? So if its the the same as Supertren then Methyltrienolone is infact Trenbolone????

Reason I ask this is, I dont get any more benefits from running test and tren than I would running just test, so i will be giving Tren a miss in the future.


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

Brutal1 said:


> Right im confused....I read before Methyltrienolone is not actually Tren??? So if its the the same as Supertren then Methyltrienolone is infact Trenbolone????
> 
> Reason I ask this is, I dont get any more benefits from running test and tren than I would running just test, so i will be giving Tren a miss in the future.


It is trenbolone but with a methyl ester attached which alters the androgenic/anabolic actions of this compound


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

morgan84 said:


> I'm not sure if this will help, but Powermyself sell "PHF Trenavar" http://www.powermyself.com/product/PHF_Trenavar_%2860_tabs_x_15mg%29_PHF-05


This is a straight prohormone to trenbolone,very good product(i'm 10 days on it at 60mg per day and it ''feels'' like tren)but nothing compared to methyltren..


----------

